# Phd in Australia



## Athosprv (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I am a cypriot and currently pursuing my MS in computer science in the US.


I have been interested in doing a phd in computer science in Australia, preferably Sydney or Melbourne.

My question is: is there a tuition fee for european citizen in Australia? Also, do phd students have a monthly salary? 

In the us there is no tuition and phd students have a stripend.


I would greatly appreciate any information you can share

Thank you


----------

